# Safe-ish spots or ways to sleep in NYC



## croc (Oct 23, 2019)

Seen a couple other threads about this but no one seems to answer this question directly so here's another one 

Any recommended sleep spots in NYC? Been scared af to sleep there alone bc all the good, hidden spots have gotta be taken n sleeping in the parks seems sketchy.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Oct 23, 2019)

Rockaway Beach.


----------



## croc (Oct 23, 2019)

Got hella recommendations to sleep in central park


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 23, 2019)

A hammock up a tree, if you can pull it off (ive never done it)


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 23, 2019)

Walmart has some for like ten to fifteen bucks, if theres none accessible i know w amazon you can have them deliver to pickup locations, theres gotta be a million in the city


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 24, 2019)

Man, that is definitely a good question. I've gotten away with SF, SAC, Seattle, Tacoma, SLC, Vegas, PHX, Austin, Wichita, Fresno, Stockton, ect....

But the big cities on the East Coast freak me right the fuck out.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 24, 2019)

That park on the lower east side is good. Central park is so-so, the cops will wake you up a lot of times and say its "dangerous". and Hoboken is pretty good that park right on the waterfront near the path train. Again cops will wake you up but they don't care too much.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 24, 2019)

Depends how stealthy you are. You could def get away with it in the forested areas of Prospect Park (been there past midnight cooking with propane and my touring bike and authorities blew past me). Bay Ridge has a lot of waterfront parks with tree cover and no one comes by those quasi-forest parts (spent much times in the early AM hours in those parks growing up). Both areas are in very safe neighborhoods where you'll be fine. The latter is a bit far from the city (an hour by train) but I can pretty much guarantee you're not going to run into anyone on a weekday as long as you're hidden.

I don't recommend anywhere in Manhattan. I can think of many other spots, but since you're looking for safe as possible and are trying not to be bothered, that's my best advice.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 24, 2019)

Outside of the realm of safe-ish, there are waterfront spots (which can get sketch with other people), subway emergency exits in the outer boroughs, low rooftops you can climb onto and abandoned buildings (which obviously must be done in the dark and can be sus). Good luck out there.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Oct 24, 2019)

croc said:


> Seen a couple other threads about this but no one seems to answer this question directly so here's another one
> 
> Any recommended sleep spots in NYC? Been scared af to sleep there alone bc all the good, hidden spots have gotta be taken n sleeping in the parks seems sketchy.


Take the free ferry out to Staten island. Take the staten island railway (can use your metro card) 19 stops down to "Richmond valley". Big forest you can camp in there.


----------



## AAAutin (Oct 24, 2019)

The cops come through Central Park in the wee hours; but staying up all night and crashing on a bench there during the day is definitely an option.

If you're in the Bronx, you can find some cover out by the zoo—right around Pelham Parkway/Bronx River Parkway.


----------



## Clem (Oct 24, 2019)

Never been but my friend said he just made friends with other dirty kids and slept in a bum pile on the sidewalks of the lower east side. Safety in numbers.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Oct 24, 2019)

I forget which bus it is but there is a way you can also get out around gateway national recreation area and there are thousands of acres and you can camp in there.


----------



## treatment (Oct 24, 2019)

Under the boardwalk in Coney there’s usually a big pile of crust. I’m sure they’d be happy to host you.


----------



## salxtina (Oct 24, 2019)

I slept under the boardwalk on coney island this summer the night after mermaid parade, it'd be cold now though. Also I just stayed on a subway all night once in a pinch, me and another guy had the same idea and mostly slept undisturbed, the one worker who saw us was cool about it.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 24, 2019)

Travelisinvigorating said:


> I forget which bus it is but there is a way you can also get out around gateway national recreation area and there are thousands of acres and you can camp in there.



Q35 to Fort Tilden! After dark, there's NOTHING going on, so the world is your oyster there, and lots of cool abandoned bunkers.

As for underneath boardwalks, that's a bit harder to do now since many of them are getting filled with sand for flood protection. 

Most residents won't bother you if you're sleeping somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Oct 24, 2019)

superphoenix said:


> Q35 to Fort Tilden! After dark, there's NOTHING going on, so the world is your oyster there, and lots of cool abandoned bunkers.
> 
> As for underneath boardwalks, that's a bit harder to do now since many of them are getting filled with sand for flood protection.
> 
> Most residents won't bother you if you're sleeping somewhere.


Yeah, that's it. The q35 bus! Yo that bus also goes by alot of woods too that are on the way to fort tilden...


----------



## Puke Mcvomit (Oct 25, 2019)

croc said:


> Seen a couple other threads about this but no one seems to answer this question directly so here's another one
> 
> Any recommended sleep spots in NYC? Been scared af to sleep there alone bc all the good, hidden spots have gotta be taken n sleeping in the parks seems sketchy.





treatment said:


> Under the boardwalk in Coney there’s usually a big pile of crust. I’m sure they’d be happy to host you.


 
Get out while you can..


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Oct 26, 2019)

Go to the borough of queens, queens is kind of sub-urban so its easier to find spaces to hide from the world.


----------



## BabyYoda (Dec 7, 2019)

go to the base. it’s an anarchist collective in brooklyn. there may be some resources there


----------



## Django (Dec 7, 2019)

So is it a legend that you can spend the night in the subway?

Also, I did that once in Canada in a Tim Hortons (their shitty coffee chain)-
I bought one drink, so I'm a customer, and I just kinda slept there (sitting, so not good sleep, but a safe place to spend the night)


----------



## BabyYoda (Dec 7, 2019)

Django said:


> So is it a legend that you can spend the night in the subway?
> 
> Also, I did that once in Canada in a Tim Hortons (their shitty coffee chain)-
> I bought one drink, so I'm a customer, and I just kinda slept there (sitting, so not good sleep, but a safe place to spend the night)



Not a legend, I’ve seen people do it


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 9, 2019)

@Django You could, but there's always the risk of getting kicked out. Depends on a lot of factors like which line, what time, and the demeanor of the workers/cops


----------



## croc (Dec 9, 2019)

Update: I spent most nights in a not so busy subway entrance behind one of those utility boxes. Ur not allowed to sleep there but only one night did I get kicked out and it was just bc they were looking for ppl to clear out before pressure cleaning. Idk how often they do that.
When they told me to leave where I was at (btw nyc cops seem super relieved n not aggro if u just say okay n go when asked to leave. But also I'm white n not gnarly lookin) it was raining out so the cop told me I could sleep sitting up on the train itself.
Also, it seems safe to just sleep in doorways in Manhattan. Maybe not other boroughs tho?


----------

